# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  ضريبة أردنية على السيراميك المستورد

## هدوء عاصف

ضريبة أردنية على السيراميك المستورد








فرضت الحكومة الأردنية ضريبة جديدة على السيراميك المستورد بهدف حماية إنتاج المصانع المحلية التي تراجع إنتاجها بشكل كبير جراء عدم قدرتها على منافسة المنتجات المستوردة.

وأعلن وزير الصناعة والتجارة الأردني عامر الحديدي الأربعاء أن الحكومة قررت فرض رسوم جمركية على السيراميك المستورد قدرها75 قرشا (1.06 دولار) للمتر الواحد.

وجاء قرار فرض الرسوم بموجب قانون حماية الإنتاج الوطني، وأن هدفه حماية المصانع المحلية، وفقا لما ذكرته وكالة الأنباء الأردنية (بترا).

وبحسب الوكالة فإن القرار جاء بعد طلب أصحاب المصانع المحلية إثر توقيعهم اتفاقية مع تجار السيراميك تقضي بالتزام المصانع بعدم تقديم طلب حماية حتى عام 2010 مقابل مبلغ من المال يصل إلى 700 ألف دينار (مليون دولار) دفعها التجار لغرفة تجارة الأردن كي تدفعها بدورها للمصانع المحلية التي يبلغ عددها ثلاثة.

سيراميك مستورد معروض في العاصمة عمان (الجزيرة نت)

اعتراضات التجار
ولقي القرار اعتراضات من جانب تجار السيراميك الذين رأوا أنه يضر أولا وأخيرا بالمستهلك الذي سيدفع هذه الضريبة.

وقال نقيب تجار السيراميك هلال السعدي للجزيرة نت إن القرار سينعكس سلبا على المواطن، وسيؤدي إلى تراجع قدرته على شراء السيراميك المستورد الذي يباع بأسعار أقل من المنتج المحلي.

واعتبر أن مشكلة المصانع المحلية تكمن في خطوط إنتاجها القديمة واعتمادها أنماطا غير منافسة من موديلات السيراميك.

وأضاف أن "السبب الرئيسي في ارتفاع تكاليف الإنتاج المحلي من السيراميك مقارنة مع المستورد تعود إلى الفرق في أسعار الطاقة".

وأشار إلى أن فرق أسعار الطاقة يزيد بنسبة 30% عن إنتاج المصانع في مصر وغيرها من الدول، مما يجعل المستوردات من هذه الدول أفضل من حيث السعر والجودة للمواطن.

ويبلغ معدل استيراد الأردن من السيراميك 20 مليون متر سنويا، مقارنة مع المصانع المحلية التي تنتج أقل من خمسة ملايين متر من سيراميك الجدران والأرضيات سنويا.

وذهب السعدي إلى القول إن إجراءات الحماية التي قررتها الحكومة الأردنية قد تؤثر على العلاقات التجارية مع مصر ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي التي قد تفرض رسوما على بضائع أردنية طبقا لمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل.

حماية المحلي
من جهة أخرى يرى محمد خلف رئيس مصنع ألماس للسيراميك –أحد المصانع الثلاثة في الأردن- أن قرار الحكومة "صائب وجاء في وقت تعاني فيه المصانع المحلية".

وقال خلف للجزيرة نت إن المصانع الثلاثة تقدمت بطلب بناءً على أحكام قانون حماية الإنتاج الوطني، بعدما تضاعفت كميات الاستيراد من دول منظمة التجارة العالمية مما يهدد استمرار الصناعة المحلية.

وبيّن أن المصانع لديها القدرة على انتاج 20 ألف متر من السيراميك يوميا، لكنها باتت تعمل بأقل من 30% من طاقتها الإنتاجية ولحقت بها خسائر كبير انعكست على تسريح الموظفين وتهديد بقاء المصانع المحلية.

وبحسب خلف فإن الحماية تمت فقط على سيراميك الجدران والأرضيات، وأن التجار لن يتضرروا لوجود منتجات أخرى يستوردونها لن تخضع لإجراءات الحماية.

وانتعشت تجارة السيراميك واستيراده في السنوات الأخيرة نتيجة الارتفاع الكبير في بناء الشقق السكنية بالأردن والتي زادت عن 100 ألف شقة خلال السنوات الأربع الماضية.

وكانت الحكومة الأردنية قد تعهدت مطلع الشهر الجاري بعدم فرض أي ضرائب جديدة حتى نهاية العام الحالي، كما لم تحدد موعدا لإعادة النظر في إجراءات الحماية هذه.

وكانت الحكومة قد اتخذت قرارات سابقة بفرض رسوم حماية على الأحذية والحقائب المستوردة قبل أن تلغيها بعد نحو عامين من تطبيقها.

----------


## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

اشك إن القصد من الضريبة هو حماية انتاج السوق المحلي. فالضريبة هي لغايات الجباية والشاهد ضريبة الوزن على الملابس والشاهد قطاع النقل العام الخاص .
اقول كلمة حق لا يمكن للحكومة الأردنية بصالح المواطن الأردني والدليل ضريبة الوقود وهناك 100 ضريبة وضريبة الضريبة على المواطن الأردني لأنه اردني. تين مصلحة الوطن والمواطن؟ ان هؤلاء المنافقين هم الذين جسروا الحكومات المتعاقبة على فرض الضرائب على المواطن الهبيان.
 المواطن المظلوم والمتظلم والمنتهي والضائع والماكول والمكبوت         



                                                         جعفرعايد المعايطة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اشك إن القصد من الضريبة هو حماية انتاج السوق المحلي. فالضريبة هي لغايات الجباية والشاهد ضريبة الوزن على الملابس والشاهد قطاع النقل العام الخاص .
> اقول كلمة حق لا يمكن للحكومة الأردنية بصالح المواطن الأردني والدليل ضريبة الوقود وهناك 100 ضريبة وضريبة الضريبة على المواطن الأردني لأنه اردني. تين مصلحة الوطن والمواطن؟ ان هؤلاء المنافقين هم الذين جسروا الحكومات المتعاقبة على فرض الضرائب على المواطن الهبيان.
>  المواطن المظلوم والمتظلم والمنتهي والضائع والماكول والمكبوت         
> 
> 
> 
>                                                          جعفرعايد المعايطة



كلامٌ يفي الخبر حقّه ..

شكرا لمرورك ..  :Smile:

----------

